# Is this whining noise normal?



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

My wife took the E39-540i the other day and when she started the car it made this whining noise. The noise continues until the car gets "warm up", meaning that when I leave it idling in the garage it stays at a high rpm (around 1,000) then it drops (to about 600). It is when it gets to 600 that the noise goes away.

The closest way for me to descibe the noise is that it "sounds like" a power steering pump when it is low on fluids. I don't believe it is a power steering issue since the noise goes away everytime once the car gets warmed up and does not return. Can anybody tell me what that is?

It is interesting to me that this issue points out something about our cars. They are very well insulated because I can only hear the noise outside the car. That is why I don't know if this noise is normal or not because I am usually inside the car during the warm up period.

TIA


----------



## KevinM (May 2, 2003)

I occasionally hear a intermittent high pitched whine for a few seconds when I first start the car in the morning and it is cold outside (not often here in Tucson!). Like you, I can only hear it when the window or door is open. I told the dealer about it when my car was in for a oil change, but they couldn't find anything and said not to worry about it.

I have a 530, so perhaps it's a different sound...

Kevin


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Don't you have a CAI? Maybe that was causing the noise you described.
JB


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

DSPTurtle said:


> Don't you have a CAI? Maybe that was causing the noise you described.
> JB


Hmm, have not thought about that. Are you referring to the infamoous Dinan CAI whistle? That usually happens around 3k rpm, not 1K...it could be :dunno:

Kevin, do you have a CAI?


----------



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

Malachi said:


> My wife took the E39-540i the other day and when she started the car it made this whining noise. The noise continues until the car gets "warm up", meaning that when I leave it idling in the garage it stays at a high rpm (around 1,000) then it drops (to about 600). It is when it gets to 600 that the noise goes away.
> 
> The closest way for me to descibe the noise is that it "sounds like" a power steering pump when it is low on fluids. I don't believe it is a power steering issue since the noise goes away everytime once the car gets warmed up and does not return. Can anybody tell me what that is?
> 
> ...


Check your wife. I hear a whining noise a lot when my wife is in the car too.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

kneebiters said:


> Check your wife. I hear a whining noise a lot when my wife is in the car too.


 :rofl: :slap:


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

3k is where you hear the whine when you are INSIDE the car... now you are right there experiencing the raw, unadulterated power gained by putting Steve Dinan's name on your car and depositing mass sums of money into his bank account. J/K
JB


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

DSPTurtle said:


> 3k is where you hear the whine when you are INSIDE the car... now you are right there experiencing the raw, unadulterated power gained by putting Steve Dinan's name on your car and depositing mass sums of money into his bank account. J/K
> JB


You are right in thinking that with Dinan hardware is expensive and that you really want to have that top notch hardware and the warranty. I know there is a lot of talk of the warranty but what I think what it comes down to (as in my case) is the BMW dealer is the Dinan dealer so, if there is something wrong there is no "well the chip is causing the problem" or finger pointing to the mods. They know one way or another that it is their responsibility to fix whatever is wrong so they don't get you the run around.

I wish their software was aggressive as some of the others seem to be.

BTW, the noise is a whine not a whistle so I don't think it is the CAI.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

Malachi said:


> My wife took the E39-540i the other day and when she started the car it made this whining noise. The noise continues until the car gets "warm up", meaning that when I leave it idling in the garage it stays at a high rpm (around 1,000) then it drops (to about 600). It is when it gets to 600 that the noise goes away.
> 
> The closest way for me to descibe the noise is that it "sounds like" a power steering pump when it is low on fluids. I don't believe it is a power steering issue since the noise goes away everytime once the car gets warmed up and does not return. Can anybody tell me what that is?
> 
> ...


Got my car back yesterday and the noise was described was the Auxiliary Air Pump.

What does that do?


----------



## Steve D (Oct 10, 2002)

The Aux. air pump provides air injection into the exhaust ports to minimize emissions at cold start up. 

It is mounted in the right front fender and very often goes bad. I had mine replaced under warranty at about 30K miles. Even the new one makes a slight hooting sound on very cold mornings for a few minutes.

Steve D


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

Malachi said:


> Got my car back yesterday and the noise was described was the Auxiliary Air Pump.
> 
> What does that do?


Could have told you that, as it gets worse it sounds like a big turbine spooling up. The air pump is used only to heat the EMI gases, its pure EMI and you don't need one to run your car. It is also very common for them to break. Easy mod is to install it upside down and have a bunch of holes drilled to let the water drain.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

jzdinan540i said:


> Could have told you that, as it gets worse it sounds like a big turbine spooling up. The air pump is used only to heat the EMI gases, its pure EMI and you don't need one to run your car. It is also very common for them to break. Easy mod is to install it upside down and have a bunch of holes drilled to let the water drain.


How do you know when these things break? Am I going to get a fault code? And what do you mean by "easy mod"? What will installing it updside down do (I know to let the water drain) but, what does that accomplish?

And thanks Steve D.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Oh yeah??? HOw much Jz-HP from that mod?????


----------



## Steve D (Oct 10, 2002)

I don't think that mounting it upside down will help much. I mounted mine upside down to clear my CAI at around 15K miles so half the mileage of the pump was upside down and it still failed. I have heard something about a manifold check valve that allows moisture leakage back to the pump and many recommendations to replace the valve when the pump is replaced.

If the pump gets so worn that it doesn't provide enough air you will get a CE light but it will not affect normal operation, just increased emissions when the engine is cold.

Steve D


----------



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

The whining noise is normal it's when the car is very cold I get the same thing here. If I remember correctly it has to do something with the vacuum pump or something like that. If you pay attention the noise comes exaclty where the CAI is and there's a pump right next to ti that's what is making the noise. :thumbup:


----------



## DD525I (Feb 20, 2004)

The sound could very well be your air pump. If it fails you will get a CE light. If you get it replaced have them check for water inside, you may need a diverter valve as well


----------



## SASTUD (Feb 20, 2004)

*Bmw Noise*



Malachi said:


> My wife took the E39-540i the other day and when she started the car it made this whining noise. The noise continues until the car gets "warm up", meaning that when I leave it idling in the garage it stays at a high rpm (around 1,000) then it drops (to about 600). It is when it gets to 600 that the noise goes away.
> 
> The closest way for me to descibe the noise is that it "sounds like" a power steering pump when it is low on fluids. I don't believe it is a power steering issue since the noise goes away everytime once the car gets warmed up and does not return. Can anybody tell me what that is?
> 
> ...


have you checked your power steering fluid reserve tank ? if low it could make noise & as fluid gets warmed up it may stop. it could also be a belt, pulley or belt tensioner. it could also be your secondary air pump making noise as it is designed to help car during cold start conditions. which side of engine is noise coming from ?


----------



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

DD525I said:


> The sound could very well be your air pump. If it fails you will get a CE light. If you get it replaced have them check for water inside, you may need a diverter valve as well


That's exactly where the noise is coming from it's the air pump.


----------



## BrettInLJ (Oct 3, 2003)

I have a whine that is worse the first 30 secs after a cold start but is always there to some extent. I have narrowed it down to an area toward the bottom of the engin compartment towards the drivers side where the belts are. Is this close to the location of the power steering pump?

I have the Dinan CAI whine too, but its a different sound and I like it.


----------



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

BrettInLJ said:


> I have a whine that is worse the first 30 secs after a cold start but is always there to some extent. I have narrowed it down to an area toward the bottom of the engin compartment towards the drivers side where the belts are. Is this close to the location of the power steering pump?
> 
> I have the Dinan CAI whine too, but its a different sound and I like it.


That is a different sound and the location you gave sounds more of a steering pump.


----------

